# Any Interest In Revisiting Porting The 550XP?



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2013)

Got twins here.......


----------



## nmurph (Aug 7, 2013)

Whatcha waiting on?


----------



## Sclongrange (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Got twins here.......



Yes please


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 7, 2013)

Sure. I'd love to have my 545 Masterboobed.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2013)

Gonna make this one outrun a 346?


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 7, 2013)

Can ya make it better than a 346 in a 3 cube shootout??????????????????????????????


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Gonna make this one outrun a 346?



One of your 346s or one of mine? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2013)

I just sit em on the bench.......I figured since there were two it would be a great time to see stock VS ported pics. 

I'll add to the thread tomorrow as I'm working them over.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> One of your 346s or one of mine? :hmm3grin2orange:



Both


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 7, 2013)

that is one sweet looking saw:msp_love::msp_love:


----------



## nmurph (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> One of your 346s or one of mine? :hmm3grin2orange:





blsnelling said:


> Both



Start with the slower one first.


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 7, 2013)

after seeing those twins now I am wanting one


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 7, 2013)

I happen to have a couple of the red and black versions sitting on the shelf waiting there turn .


----------



## ptjeep (Aug 7, 2013)

No........ Not really.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 7, 2013)

Always like to learn and see pics!!


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Can ya make it better than a 346 in a 3 cube shootout??????????????????????????????



Likely not his own 346s, according to his earlier comparison thread.....

The difference hardly matters in practical cutting though.


----------



## barneyrb (Aug 7, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Likely not his own 346s, according to his earlier comparison thread.....
> 
> The difference hardly matters in practical cutting though.



Niko, Bragging rights are a totally different category than practical cuttin......Pride baby Pride......

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Niko, Bragging rights are a totally different category than practical cuttin......Pride baby Pride......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



I'm gonna see if I can make one of these "extra spicy".....


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if I can make one of these "extra spicy".....



That's what I'm talkin' about


----------



## young (Aug 7, 2013)

ptjeep said:


> No........ Not really.



dammit where the clicker. this channel blows:biggrin:


----------



## young (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if I can make one of these "extra spicy".....



hold on there buddy, i copy righted that phase. where my $$$$$.


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm in. BTW should I buy a 346 while I still can? I'm about this.... close to snagging a 550 since I LUV my 562. Don't want to kick myself later for missing the last chance on a screw tune hot rod.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Niko, Bragging rights are a totally different category than practical cuttin......Pride baby Pride......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



Btw, I haven't seen any "build off" threads lately.....:msp_w00t:


----------



## moody (Aug 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if I can make one of these "extra spicy".....


We talking ghost pepper spicy?


blsnelling said:


> That's what I'm talkin' about



I've been waiting for someone to see how crazy they can get with one.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 7, 2013)

Duane(Pa) said:


> I'm in. BTW should I buy a 346 while I still can? I'm about this.... close to snagging a 550 since I LUV my 562. Don't want to kick myself later for missing the last chance on a screw tune hot rod.



You likely should if you want a ported 50cc saw - if not you likely are at least as well off with a 550.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 7, 2013)

randy before going way too far with one yah might want to holla ... I think I know about where the line is if ya smell what I cooked.lol


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 7, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> randy before going way too far with one yah might want to holla ... I think I know about where the line is if ya smell what I cooked.lol



I've got a fair idea where I'm heading with it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Aug 7, 2013)

There is a 550xp in the auction that was test run only $450 if anyone wants one.


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I happen to have a couple of the red and black versions sitting on the shelf waiting there turn .



PIC's or it didn't happen.



(you tease)


----------



## Nardoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Randy, that 550 you did for Nick is about the nicest saw I have ever run. It handles Oz hardwood better than anything else in that class I have ever seen. Go to it.


----------



## baltic (Aug 8, 2013)

the G has little weight handicap so you need to make her faster :msp_rolleyes:,
looking forward to pics


----------



## JakeG (Aug 8, 2013)

Mexican food places, you know how when they set your plate down they always say, "Hot plate my friend!" 

You need to make this 550 THAT HOT! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hotjava66 (Aug 8, 2013)

I like spicy....:msp_thumbsup:


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 8, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> There is a 550xp in the auction that was test run only $450 if anyone wants one.



if it wasn't for having to buy a new puter Monday I would buy it for myself


----------



## wyk (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm gonna see if I can make one of these "extra spicy".....



Did someone say spicy?!

A female triple jumper (re-uploaded) - YouTube


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

So? Y'all are interested. 

In the saws? 

:msp_tongue:




It'll be a bit before I have my pics all ready..........hang tough.


----------



## nmurph (Aug 8, 2013)

Any more pics of the triple jumper??? Oh, to be a grain of sand in that pit!!!!

Oh yeah, we'll be waiting patiently on the pics.


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 8, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Did someone say spicy?!
> 
> A female triple jumper (re-uploaded) - YouTube



Meh..... Have some jumpin Jenneke (go Aussie go!)


Michelle Jeneke - YouTube


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Got twins here.......



I would prefer the one on the left! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Duane(Pa) (Aug 8, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Did someone say spicy?!
> 
> A female triple jumper (re-uploaded) - YouTube



She has a twin. One has the Big Bore kit, the other has a stroker crank..... so watch out!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 8, 2013)

you should FP that bad boy :msp_thumbup:


----------



## rburg (Aug 8, 2013)

You need to get some of those red and black models and do a thread on them. They are much better looking saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

rburg said:


> You need to get some of those red and black models and do a thread on them. They are much better looking saws.



Well now Randy........Terry has them in stock. All a feller has to do is buy one ya know. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 8, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Did someone say spicy?!
> 
> A female triple jumper (re-uploaded) - YouTube


dammit boy!!!! she could crack a hickory nut wit that ass!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wyk (Aug 8, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> dammit boy!!!! she could crack a hickory nut wit that ass!!!!!!!!!



That's not the only nut it can crack


----------



## Tnshaker (Aug 8, 2013)

I have a 2253 for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 8, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> PIC's or it didn't happen.
> 
> 
> 
> (you tease)



I have to get these off the bench before I can get pics of the little brothers


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I have to get these off the bench before I can get pics of the little brothers



Life is good. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I have to get these off the bench before I can get pics of the little brothers



Have ya tested them all yet Terry??
Make sure the orange ones are faster than the red ones...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 8, 2013)

that was the before disassembly pic. they all look like a pile o parts at the moment :help:


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 8, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> that was the before disassembly pic. they all look like a pile o parts at the moment :help:



:waaaht:

Well poke em with a stick, and put em' back together!!!
But don't get any of the red parts mixed up with the orange ones...
:msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

I almost got them both done.........lots of pics. I'm beat though. Tomorrow I'll post more pics and stuff.


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm beat though.



A little extra potassium could go a long way. You know what you need to do next.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> A little extra potassium could go a long way. You know what you need to do next.



Is that some sort of thinly veiled primate profiling slur? :msp_sad:

I got pics uploading to Photobucket.......I might post a few. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

This heated saw is heading to Germany when it's done........


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm not a fan of the big ass degree wheel......we have two of these made up at about 7".





Piston stop made from a decomp button for these 10mm plug saws. 









If you've not seen a strato piston.....yeah, they're a little weird.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

Jug pics......













Here you can see the some of the casting lines that I'll be smoothing out......


----------



## ft. churchill (Aug 8, 2013)

Smoothing out all of those casting flaws and port miss matches is where I find alot of my power. But then again I'm just a nut out in the sand with a dremel. I cant wait for more Randy, I know the owner of one of these saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

Now for some machine work.......gotta bump the compression on these pretty good to really make em come alive. 

This is what I mount the jug on so I can put it head first in a 4 jaw chuck. Just a 3/8" piece of aluminum plate 4" X 4" square. 





Chucked up, but now it has to be dialed in.





Rob (041S) sent me this long reach indicator......I've been looking for other for quite awhile but have yet to find one I can afford. 





And we are cutting......





Simple as that, .040 is gone.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

Once the squish band is cut I check total squish clearance. 





Then I know how much to cut the base......





Cutting the base.





Can't forget the cylinder extensions.....they must be cut the amount that is removed for the base, and the amount of the gasket thickness.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



Nice tip. I can use that


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Nice tip. I can use that



Glad to help. I've learned plenty from you.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Glad to help. I've learned plenty from you.



I'm hoping that you can teach us how to make a 550 has as much power as a 346 That's not to say that it's not already perhaps the best 50cc saw on the market for 99% of users. It's just that I'm a power junky, and I've yet to see one equal of the strongest 346s.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

After all the machine work is done I recheck squish clearance. 





That's perfect for a saw this size I figure.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I'm hoping that you can teach us how to make a 550 has as much power as a 346 That's not to say that it's not already perhaps the best 50cc saw on the market for 99% of users.



I'm really not concerned with a second or two. If we can find a way to make these have enough torque for a heavy handed operator like me to be happy with, then they should be a great saw for anyone. They already have the rpm.......now to make em pull. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm really not concerned with a second or two. If we can find a way to make these have enough torque for a heavy handed operator like me to be happy with, then they should be a great saw for anyone. They already have the rpm.......now to make em pull. :msp_thumbup:



I want 261 torque and 346 RPMS


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 8, 2013)

Mufflers....

Jon is the muffler man. 





























I've got both jugs ported.....still doing the final polishing. More tomorrow.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 8, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've got both jugs ported.....still doing the final polishing. More tomorrow.



You're nothing but a tease!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:msp_mad::msp_mad::msp_mad::biggrin:


----------



## Stihlman441 (Aug 9, 2013)

I dont know why but these 550s sort of interest me.

opcorn:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> I want 261 torque and 346 RPMS



Good point brad. Often wonder why so many chase rpms. I like the torque


----------



## wyk (Aug 9, 2013)

That squish is nearly as big as the last 365 I measured. There's a whole lotta strato action goin on there, too. So, I wonder if a simple MM and gasket removal works ok, or is the timing too messed up then?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

reindeer said:


> That squish is nearly as big as the last 365 I measured. There's a whole lotta strato action goin on there, too. So, I wonder if a simple MM and gasket removal works ok, or is the timing too messed up then?


That was after taking .040" out of the squish band.


----------



## wyk (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> That was after taking .040" out of the squish band.



Ah. SO you can't remove the base on a 550?


----------



## deepsouth (Aug 9, 2013)

Stihlman441 said:


> I dont know why but these 550s sort of interest me.
> 
> opcorn:



You can leave the dark side :msp_tongue:

Im thinking this is great, a 50cc 2nd gen autotune.... But what I need is more like a "590 XP AT" for the hardwoods here in Aus. :hmm3grin2orange:

Was funny, last weekend - in the drizzle, I cut a load and most I did with the stock 576AT, but a big log had me get the mooberized 2095 Jred out..... Now that is loud. It sounded to them like I was just behind them on the hill, not about 1km and round behind the hill and a s-lOad of plantation blue gums away :msp_w00t:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 9, 2013)

what ? no movies ?


----------



## Termite (Aug 9, 2013)

"Jon is the muffler man. "

I like Jon don't abuse him Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> what ? no movies ?



I doubt we'll have anything much........I ain't going in the woods till the ticks die. I might be able to round up a chunk of pine.......but the hardwood is too deep in the land of chiggers and ticks. 

Having Lymes changed the way I see the world. 



Termite said:


> "Jon is the muffler man. "
> 
> I like Jon don't abuse him Randy.



Jon is learning to braze really well. He does a nice job on everything he puts a hand to.


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2013)

PLEASE STOP NOW!! This is worse than a crafting infomercial for my wife. I love my old 51 Husky you rebuilt and massaged but this saw is on a whole different level. I love having a saw that I can jump off the logging roads with when getting logs ready to pull with the tractor. A light weight saw is awesome. I am getting weak reading about this saw Randy. 

Shea


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

morewood said:


> PLEASE STOP NOW!! This is worse than a crafting infomercial for my wife. I love my old 51 Husky you rebuilt and massaged but this saw is on a whole different level. I love having a saw that I can jump off the logging roads with when getting logs ready to pull with the tractor. A light weight saw is awesome. I am getting weak reading about this saw Randy.
> 
> Shea



Operators are standing by. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I doubt we'll have anything much........I ain't going in the woods till the ticks die. I might be able to round up a chunk of pine.......but the hardwood is too deep in the land of chiggers and ticks.
> 
> Having Lymes changed the way I see the world.
> 
> ...



Ticks don't come from trees. Google ticks falling out of trees.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Ticks don't come from trees. Google ticks falling out of trees.



I know.......the bastards crawl up my legs and bite me. 

I hate em......almost as bad as chiggers. :msp_unsure:


----------



## wyk (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I know.......the bastards crawl up my legs and bite me.
> 
> I hate em......almost as bad as chiggers. :msp_unsure:



This is the 21st century, Randy. We call them Chegroes now.

I pull them off of dogs nearly every week at the rescue I volunteer at. They taste terrible.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

While the jugs are in the ultrasonic cleaner, I'll post a few pics of some of the tools that make doing this a bit smoother.

It takes a bunch of different sizes and shapes on the burrs. I like the Alumihog burrs and fluted milling bits for roughing in, then single cut carbide for final rough in. I also use diamond burrs between rough in and sanding. 

The most useful tools I have are the RT angle CC handpieces. I use one for left hand cutting and another for right handed burrs. The straight handpieces are just Foredom #30s. We have several of them so bit swaps happen less often. 





Here's another thing that's simple but tough to do without. 





We've been wearing these cleaners out.......the small HF units only last about 9 months. Then they fall apart. I hope this one lasts a while.


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Operators are standing by. :msp_thumbup:



I don't doubt it. Mine would be red/black however. I hear they can be made to cut faster.:msp_w00t:

Shea

My first saw was a 2050 TURBO!!! Time to get back to the red and black.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Some before and afters.......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

So, let's talk about timing numbers for a minute. 

Stock:

Squish: .034
Ex: 105°
Tr: 116.5°
Stratos: 71°
In: 73°

Ported:

Squish: .020
Ex: 105°
Tr: 116°
Stratos: 75°
In: 78.5°


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

As you can see, I didn't change the exhaust or transfer height. I let the machine work add duration to the intake, and stratos. That, along with a compression increase, flash removal and smoothing of the flow path, a muffler mod and ignition timing tweaks is all I do to one of these. Simple huh? :msp_thumbup:


----------



## Termite (Aug 9, 2013)

I remember you didn't like advance timing on a work saw. Does this one need it?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Termite said:


> I remember you didn't like advance timing on a work saw. Does this one need it?



There are a few saws that really benefit from advancing the timing.......this one likes it. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Got twins here.......



Twins....,Make it triplets Randy, mine should show up Monday.
opcorn:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Twins....,Make it triplets Randy, mine should show up Monday.
> opcorn:



See, I thought I had three here already......there's that third one I was thinking about. :msp_mellow:

We've got saws here. I'm thinking about just selling all of mine, so I'll have more storage.


----------



## Termite (Aug 9, 2013)

You make it seem easy and I've got my South Bend lathe all set up. Maybe I should? Maybe I should stick to woodworking!!! :msp_unsure: 

And let you do my saws.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Termite said:


> You make it seem easy and I've got my South Bend lathe all set up. Maybe I should? Maybe I should stick to woodworking!!! :msp_unsure:
> 
> And let you do my saws.



Are you using a South Bend for wood?


----------



## Termite (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Are you using a South Bend for wood?



No, I have a fairly well equipped wood shop. I just got the South Bend because it was such a good buy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

A few more pics......





These rubber seals have a lube of sorts on them when we pull em apart. So, I use this stuff to prevent corrosion in the future. Glock37 sent me this stuff......I use it for installing fuel and vent lines too. Thanks Mike!!!!!





I've never found a set of tee handles that have security torx tips, so I made this with a 1/4" nut driver, a bit, and some heat shrink tubing.....





These screws ain't really meant to be removed and reinstalled.......I feel better using some red Loctite on em.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So, let's talk about timing numbers for a minute.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Have you tried more blowdown, ending up with 346 like numbers? Just pointing out the obvious, but you could try that by simply not raising the transfers back up after the machine work. 

BTW, very pretty work!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Have you tried more blowdown, ending up with 346 like numbers? Just pointing out the obvious, but you could try that by simply not raising the transfers back up after the machine work.
> 
> BTW, very pretty work!



That would be a bad move on a strato engine.......remember, it's just fresh air that's coming in when the transfers first open.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That would be a bad move on a strato engine.......remember, it's just fresh air that's coming in when the transfers first open.



Does the 550 have case stuffers?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Does the 550 have case stuffers?



Sir Yes Sir


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That would be a bad move on a strato engine.......remember, it's just fresh air that's coming in when the transfers first open.



It helps make more power on other stratos.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> It helps make more power on other stratos.



If you say so.......I don't want to be sucked into an fuss with you again.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> If you say so.......I don't want to be sucked into an fuss with you again.



I'm not trying to fuss at all. It was an honest question. I have no idea what numbers I put in my 550. Those are at home. I was just curious, figuring you had tried it.


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sir Yes Sir



Then velocity was important to the engineers when the "over all" concept was designed...
Interesting...
I would like to be a fly on the wall when them egg heads are coming up with these things...
Though it may be of no use, since I don't speak Swedish...


Carry on...


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 9, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Then velocity was important to the engineers when the "over all" concept was designed...
> Interesting...
> I would like to be a fly on the wall when them egg heads are coming up with these things...
> Though it may be of no use, since I don't speak Swedish...
> ...



Maybe a Swedish fly.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Couple of clearance issues......

A shave here.





Trim about .050 here where the intake contacts the carb box floor.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

It's all dependant on the build of the engine......on a stock engine.......well......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

I starting to wish I had never started this thread.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I was was under the impression that any baffle removal produced no noticeable gains compared to just doubling the outlet hole area on the 550?



I've never made any comparisons.......where did that idea come from? 

I see Brad removed his post.......


----------



## rburg (Aug 9, 2013)

I enjoy your threads. They have even made vacation more enjoyable.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I starting to wish I had never started this thread.



Randy,
You have a strong following here that appreciates your work and threads. Personally, they are what I look forward to the most in the Chainsaw section of AS. They certainly are the most educational, technical, informative threads on AS- No one can argue that.:msp_wink: I sincerely hope you continue to do the build threads. Even though they sometimes draw scrutiny or nay-sayers, they have brought you alot of business over the years, and alot of respect from members here. Use me for an example- without your build threads.... I would have never heard of you. After reviewing a build thread, I emailed you regarding porting my Echo cs520 (as my first ported saw). We had 47 emails sent back and forth between us on that build (I still have them)....... and it wasn't until the build thread of that saw that I made my first post on AS. That was Jan 2012. With my Husq 2100 sitting in your shop..... you've done 14 saws for me since then, and I have bought saws from you as well. Without your threads- that wouldn't have happened. *Almost two years later, I have a builder I believe in and can trust, and I have a dear friend out of it that Im gonna stick with.*

Keep doing the threads...... we have new members that are just like I was. Threads help you more than they hurt you. To steal a line from one of my favorite movies- *The Patriot* _"Stay the course!"_

 I don't post in all your threads bc I dont have much to add that contributes... but I read and follow them all. Hell, if you look back on your videos and then look at the saws in my sig...... I've bought based on the past threads and videos other than my Sachs Dolmar 120si.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I was was under the impression that any baffle removal produced no noticeable gains compared to just doubling the outlet hole area on the 550?





Mastermind said:


> I've never made any comparisons.......where did that idea come from?
> 
> I see Brad removed his post.......



Someone said that lately, but I don't remember where, or who it was......


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

I agree as well. Randy's build threads are great. Not sure went wrong here myself:msp_confused:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I've never made any comparisons.......where did that idea come from?
> 
> I see Brad removed his post.......



I removed it as it appeared to upset you. That certainly wasn't my intentions. It was definitely not a comment on your work.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Defending why I do things the way I do is just getting old. I've done several of these saws, and I've tried more blowdown, less blowdown, more outlet, less outlet, carb mods, timing advances, even retarding the timing. 

This is the best setup I've found. 

Brad, How many 550s have you done now?


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Defending why I do things the way I do is just getting old. I've done several of these saws, and I've tried more blowdown, less blowdown, more outlet, less outlet, carb mods, timing advances, even retarding the timing.
> 
> This is the best setup I've found.
> 
> Brad, How many 550s have you done now?



One Randy. That's why I *cordially *asked your opinion. All I was looking for was the answer you just now gave:msp_confused: Thanks for the answer. That's all I wanted, a straight answer, not a defense.


----------



## IEL (Aug 9, 2013)

Randy, I may not say much on these, but after a certain 6900 page thread, yours are my favourites.
Sure they often end in a pissing match, but they are always entertaining, and I ALWAYS learn something.
If not for you, I wouldnt be trying to learn porting for myself.... Keep doing these Randy!
I will try and get one of your saws one of these days...


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> One Randy. That's why I *cordially *asked your opinion. All I was looking for was the answer you just now gave:msp_confused: Thanks for the answer. That's all I wanted, a straight answer, not a defense.



Well in the past I've never, ever, not one single time, been able to make a point that you understood.......I'm tired of trying. 

Understand?


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Take the high road fellers and "Stay the course".:msp_thumbup: Hate to see this go south before we get to see videos. :bang:


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well in the past I've never, ever, not one single time, been able to make a point that you understood.......I'm tired of trying.
> 
> Understand?



No, not at all. I asked if you had tried less blowdown. Instead of saying, "yes, it didn't work for me", you got upset that I even asked, eveidentally thinking I was criticising your work. Not that case at all. It was a straight up honest question, nothing more. You're reading into this what isn't there. This need not have happened.


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Take the high road fellers and "Stay the course".:msp_thumbup: Hate to see this go south before we get to see videos. :bang:



+1 I'm out.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> +1 I'm out.



Thanks.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

Well, here we go again...The Brad and Randy Show. :msp_rolleyes: You two need to knock it off...there's a Breaking Bad marathon on tonight that I'd much rather watch than referee another "I am" , "no you're not" between you two.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Well, here we go again...The Brad and Randy Show. :msp_rolleyes: You two need to knock it off...there's a Breaking Bad marathon on tonight that I'd much rather watch than referee another "I am" , "no you're not" between you two.



Well I started this thread see........and.....well.....

Just delete the whole stinking mess.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I started this thread see........and.....well.....
> 
> Just delete the whole stinking mess.



Ssssshhhh...maybe after Breaking Bad is over.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well I started this thread see........and.....well.....
> 
> Just delete the whole stinking mess.



It is not a "stinking mess", and the thread is well worth saving! :msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Ssssshhhh...maybe after Breaking Bad is over.



Whatever. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

:bang: Such a shame. My favorite part of AS in jeapardy.:msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It is not a "stinking mess", and the thread is well worth saving! :msp_smile:



I'm done with build threads for awhile.


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> It is not a "stinking mess", and the thread is well worth saving! :msp_smile:



I agree...lots of good information. No need to delete it.


----------



## Flatie (Aug 9, 2013)

**** sake snelling, just keep your opinions to yourself on the chimps builds, surely you see he doesnt like your input already from other threads?
All you end up doing is wreaking the thread for us mere mortals to enjoy. :msp_thumbdn:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 9, 2013)

I apologize if my MM comment attributed to the back and forth comments.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I'm done with build threads for awhile.



"Well Crap".... last week while on vacation I kept thinking about a PROMISED 2100 rebuild/port thread:hmm3grin2orange: and how I was just positive it would be here when I got back. Now I guess, I'll never get to see it. :sad4:


----------



## Gologit (Aug 9, 2013)

Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.


----------



## treeslayer2003 (Aug 9, 2013)

gologit said:


> anybody want to see more build threads from mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



YES of course we do.


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



+1. Dont let em getcha down Randy we all know nothing runs like an ape raped saw!!! Carry on my fine sir no other builders carry an audience thru a thread like you. There's a reason for that.


----------



## Trailtrimmer (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



I totally do, and I wish other builders would keep it civil or pick up the phone or discuss via private message. If they think they can do better, then they should take the time to post their own thread rather than critique another.

Quite honestly, it doesn't reflect well on the pot stirrer.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



I surely do, but we have to live with the fact that people have different opinions, without making it personal! 

Just continue Randy, as if nothing happened! :msp_thumbup:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Having a "Mastermind" sticker on my saws is like a badge of honor for me. I work hard and save my lunch money so I can get'em. I feel Randy's saws are at the top of the food chain. Hell, most of us that have a "Mastermind" saw don't just stop at one. My stable is "pure Mastermind". I can see myself mixing brands in the future- (there are some Stihls that are weighing on my mind at the moment), but I'm not going to be mixing stickers.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> I apologize if my MM comment attributed to the back and forth comments.



No sir, your comment was fine. The one that followed yours was the one I didn't care for. That one has been deleted. 

Brad asked about more blowdown, and I commented that the first few degrees of transfer flow was just fresh air. I would have loved it if Brad would have asked me what I meant by that statement. Instead he went on to tell us that more blowdown worked great for him on strato saws. And in saying that he implied that we should all have those same findings. 

This is a fine place to discuss these sort of things........but when he moved on past my answer to give his findings, it made what I was saying pointless. 

The old saying about making a silk purse from a sow's ear come to mind at times like these.


----------



## moody (Aug 9, 2013)

This saying comes to mind when I think of build threads.


This is my fire, go start your own.

I am the kind I'll ask questions but if he doesn't ask for feedback I don't give it. Let's give each other that much respect. Randy was showing HIS WAY of doing HIS BEST results. It may not be the best way in some peoples eyes and if that's the case don't look. You have a comment do privately but for everyone's sake don't step in and question HIS way. Obviously his way works pretty damn well or folks wouldn't have put those saws on his bench. Let the man do his job and let him enjoy it. He's taking the time to do this thread and I'd like to see the damn thing. I respect him as a person as a builder and love seeing his work and as far as I'm concerned you're pizzin up the "communities" rope here when you throw him off.


Ok carry on.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Trailtrimmer said:


> I totally do, and I wish other builders would keep it civil or pick up the phone or discuss via private message. If they think they can do better, then they should take the time to post their own thread rather than critique another.
> 
> Quite honestly, it doesn't reflect well on the pot stirrer.



+1- builders should be required to stay out of builders threads (unless invited to contribute). If there is bad blood at least demonstrate some respect and propriety. And I do agree, if you want to challange another builder's approach to a saw...... get a hold of the same model saw and show the AS community what you would do different- in other words "put your money where your mouth is".


----------



## blsnelling (Aug 9, 2013)

> Randy was showing HIS WAY of doing HIS BEST results. It may not be the best way in some peoples eyes and if that's the case don't look





bryanr2 said:


> +1- builders should be required to stay out of builders threads (unless invited to contribute). If there is bad blood at least demonstrate some respect and propriety. And I do agree, if you want to challange another builder's approach to a saw...... get a hold of the same model saw and show the AS community what you would do different- in other words "put your money where your mouth is".



Guys, you are making out of this what it was never meant to be. In no way was I criticizing Randy's work. Quite the opposite. I was looking to learn why he did what he did. Evidentally, my attempt at having a conversation was poorly executed. I should have worded it differently than I did. I happen to know that Randy does his homework, and figured that he had tried different amounts of blowdown. Randy doesn't need to "defend" his methods. I'm not asking that he does. Carry on


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 9, 2013)

I think what we forget is how much time is spent uploading pictures and video to make a build thread. If you took a break I'd understand as that frees up time for you to build more saws per day or spend time with family and other commitments. 

Keep doing what you do buddy! Some of us really appreciate it!

FWIW...I was playing with a rack full of new saws today thinking...which one do I want and what one will Randy wring the most out of?

Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Aug 9, 2013)

I've been meaning to do a build thread on my 066, but I didn't take no pitchers. If you aren't going to do more of these threads lemme know Randy, so I can upload my paintshop sketches of my work.

On a serious note... I know these threads take up some real effort and time. If you enjoy doing them and enjoy sharing your work, I don't see why the 99.99999% here should suffer because of the .000001% pissed ya off....

I am going to copy this thread, before Breaking Bad is over and it gets deleted :hmm3grin2orange:... Thanks for what you've done so far, I enjoy the build threads quite a bit.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

the 346/ 550 debate has come up before between Randy and Brad- and I believe it is a "sore spot" between them. It's public record here bc it was made public record by Brad- what his experience with the 550 was. One could conceive that experience has cast a negative light on the 550 for Brad. Brad made it clear on the first page of this thread that he is "hoping the 550 will run like a 346". Point of fact- the 550 and 346 are not the same and should not be expected to perform the same. I won't ellaborate bc the info is in the threads as to what each thinks if one wants to look for it. While most consider the 346 the "holy grail" of 50cc saws, the fact of the matter is the 550 is the new kid on the block with the 346 out of production. Randy has clearly found a recipe for the 550 that is getting gains. Each model (no matter what model) has to stand on it's own as far as what we can expect to get out of it. Mastermind has done almost a dozen of these- so I suspect he is well on the way to figuring them out...... something that we all benefit from. And it stands to reason that those that make money from building saws would be mighty interested in any progress in a models evolution. 550 is where the builders are going to make their money in the future...... yall will eventually run out of 346s to build. I suspect it's not good business to compare "whats now avail to buy-550" to "what was avail- 346". Steering folks away from the new model by comparing it to the 346 will eventually cost builder's in their pocket.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 9, 2013)

Jimmy in NC said:


> I think what we forget is how much time is spent uploading pictures and video to make a build thread. If you took a break I'd understand as that frees up time for you to build more saws per day or spend time with family and other commitments.
> 
> Keep doing what you do buddy! Some of us really appreciate it!
> 
> ...



Doesn't matter the model- I've never had a complaint or concern on a single saw.... and I have sent a variety.


----------



## morewood (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm gone most of the day, get back a few minutes ago....BAM!! 4 pages of a brewing who can piss the farthest.....or it could be a misunderstanding. I believe the later, or hope it's so. True, Randy has done all my saws for me, but I hold Brad in high regard. I hate seeing lines formed, trenches dug, and volleys fired over inconsequential crap. I love all the build threads from different builders, but if it always gets turned one way or another it will turn people away. Reading an argument is a downer.

Shea

PS-If both of you would send me your best 550 I would be glad to test them out and give an unbiased report. Then we could send them to Chadhiman? And let him do the dyno.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 9, 2013)

blsnelling said:


> Have you tried more blowdown, ending up with 346 like numbers? Just pointing out the obvious, but you could try that by simply not raising the transfers back up after the machine work.
> 
> BTW, very pretty work!



OK.....I've had a shower. It's pretty obvious that a lot of guys read VS how many post in these threads. 

At this time this thread is at.......

Replies: 145
Views: 3,834

I want to address Brads question.....but first I'll explain a few things about myself. 

I'd like to share my view on these strato engines for all those guys that are just reading this stuff hoping to learn something. I love to learn, and am constantly studying something. I came to AS not knowing anything at all about two-stroke engines, but thanks to guys that were willing to share (like Brad) I learned a lot and learned it pretty fast. I did have a few things going for me though, I took every small engine and shop class that was offered in school, then two years of auto mechanics training at Central Carolina Community College, worked as a mechanic for a while when I got out of school, and then drag raced and built engines for myself and others for many years. Hot rodding stuff is in my blood, but I have to know more than, it just works, I need to know why it works. This lead me to study how a strato engine works. 

In this video you can see how the fresh air charge in blue flows down the transfer tunnels, then reverses when the case pressure forces it back into the cylinder. 

[video=youtube;IY7zQKw4qsQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IY7zQKw4qsQ[/video]

That's why I said.....



Mastermind said:


> That would be a bad move on a strato engine.......remember, it's just fresh air that's coming in when the transfers first open.



Brad answered.....



blsnelling said:


> It helps make more power on other stratos.



It may or may not make more power to increase blowdown, but I'm more interested in making good gains over stock, while retaining the excellent qualities of this engine. I'd give up a few tenths of a second in the cut to keep the fresh air in the proper area at the proper time to purge the cylinder as designed, without all the exhaust fumes that two strokes are famous for. Now, I'm not an engineer, but I know some, The group of people that designed this engine I'm working on are very intelligent engineers. They have designed an engine that runs great, uses less fuel, and make less hydrocarbons than a "regular" two stroke engine by using stratified technology. 

More blowdown would simply allow more fuel/air mix to go out the exhaust.......if you figure 5° of crankshaft rotation is just air (and that's just a hairy guess BTW) then the transfers would be allowing fuel mix to enter at 121° atdc the way I have it now. . 

Please ask any questions you want to, but please consider the answer that was given before moving on as if nothing was said. I really enjoy this stuff. I'm just now starting to feel like I understand half of what I thought I knew two years ago......


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 9, 2013)

Good on both you guys. This is why I'm here.


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 9, 2013)

I hate to see these threads go away. Randy's threads are hands down, by far, THE best build threads on the interweb. PERIOD! Just awesome to see his saws come to life!


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 9, 2013)

Very cool video!


----------



## MindFork (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.


Just a noob to the forum, but I learned a lot from this thread, and hope to see more.


----------



## cpr (Aug 9, 2013)

barneyrb said:


> Niko, Bragging rights are a totally different category than practical cuttin......Pride baby Pride......
> 
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:



No offense, friend, but it's my experience that speed and success in life is the parabolic, non-linear inverse of one's ability to swallow, in one bite and without choking, the same "category."

Cheers.

Carry on, gentlemen.


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 9, 2013)

Randy, I've discussed this before and I think you have worked with and developed the Husky design quite intelligently. 

As some background - The Husky stratos are an interesting design that negates some of the modding concepts of conventional saw engines. The short blowdown and long transfer tunnels appear to work together. After a Husky strato has been run for some time, there is quite a bit of carbon blowback down into the tunnels that shows how the short blowdown has been pushing exhaust gases way down the tunnels. What is significant is the blowback does NOT mix with the fresh air/intake gases - it is contained in the tunnels.

However, once the pressure in the cylinder and the crankcase are equal, things can really begin to happen and the exhaust blowback gets pushed back out into the cylinder where it can start the flow in the cylinder. It doesn't matter if there is some mixing - it's all exhaust gas. Once the flow begins up the back wall - then the fresh air and following fuel mixture can enter the cylinder and follow the freight train of the flow up the back wall.

IF, IF a Husky strato needs a bit more blowdown to pick up some revs - it doesn't take much. However, you have done the clever thing and simply removed the backpressure at the exhaust port - why raise an exhaust port when you don't need to. You've retained extra compression and trapping efficiency in your method.

As far as loosing some transfer time/area by dropping the cylinder - heck, what you are trying to do is get some more torque out of the saw, so by decreasing the time/area of the transfers it moves the torque peak down a bit - clever move old son.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 9, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



Darn right we do !!!!!!!

Love watching his builds !!!!!!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 10, 2013)

Not really the video I was hoping to see....:hmm3grin2orange: but I guess it will do for tonight. Saturday we should have some cuttin videos.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

Terry Syd said:


> Randy, I've discussed this before and I think you have worked with and developed the Husky design quite intelligently.
> 
> As some background - The Husky stratos are an interesting design that negates some of the modding concepts of conventional saw engines. The short blowdown and long transfer tunnels appear to work together. After a Husky strato has been run for some time, there is quite a bit of carbon blowback down into the tunnels that shows how the short blowdown has been pushing exhaust gases way down the tunnels. What is significant is the blowback does NOT mix with the fresh air/intake gases - it is contained in the tunnels.
> 
> ...



Thanks for a great post Terry. One thing I've noticed is the progression of the intake VS strato timing on these engines. A few years ago the intake and strato ports both opened at the same point of crankshaft rotation. These days, the engineers have started opening the intake 2 - 3° ahead of the strato ports. At the about same time they seemed to begin making the tunnels longer. 

I have no way to know what these guys are thinking or what their models are telling them, but one thing I know for sure is that they are much smarter than I am. On the intake/strato side of these engines I let my machine work increase both intake and strato duration. That way I'm not changing the size, shape, or relationship of this induction system. 

At one time I was allowing more blowdown.......but over a few builds I began thinking about how this engine actually works. I decided that if they had the intake side so well worked out that surely they put great thought into the other side as well, and that I may be upsetting the same sort of relationship there when I altered the intended blowdown time. 

I didn't really find noticeable gains, but I found that the saws started better, got better fuel economy, and were spewing less hydrocarbons, when I left the blowdown short as the designers intended.

Sometimes just enhancing what we have is a better solution than trying to reinvent it. Other times a drastic remodel is in order.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Thanks for a great post Terry. One thing I've noticed is the progression of the intake VS strato timing on these engines. A few years ago the intake and strato ports both opened at the same point of crankshaft rotation. These days, the engineers have started opening the intake 2 - 3° ahead of the strato ports. At the about same time they seemed to begin making the tunnels longer.
> 
> I have no way to know what these guys are thinking or what their models are telling them, but one thing I know for sure is that they are much smarter than I am. On the intake/strato side of these engines I let my machine work increase both intake and strato duration. That way I'm not changing the size, shape, or relationship of this induction system.
> 
> ...



Purdy smart fer a Monkey . :msp_rolleyes:

Great work as always Randy !


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 10, 2013)

Actually the early stratos (the 400 series) had a longer strato timing than the intake. It was usually about 10 degrees more than the intake. I tried some variations and liked matching the two timings. I figure the engine couldn't start generating crankcase compression until both ports closed - so why not close them at the same time. 

It seemed that if you closed one port sooner - you would be short changing the crankcase. You could pick up some flow and still have the same 'intake timing' by matching the strato and intake.

When the new 500 series came out, the bloody strato timing is now the short changed port. Like you I don't know why. It doesn't seem logical, maybe there is some EPA reason, who knows. However, I'd like to find out if matching the ports on the 500 series will help the top end power.

Matching the strato timing on the 550 or 562 is easy - all you have to do is grind a bit on the top of the cutaway of the piston. It is an easy mod to reverse if it doesn't work - just replace the piston. If you ever do it, how about doing a thread to let us know what the story is.


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 10, 2013)

Gonna send another saw to you Randy , soon as I figure out what one ? LOL 

To many to pick from ! LOL


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 10, 2013)

Have everyone forgot why Husky bought Zenoah (Redmax in the US), right after they were "cut loose" from Elux in 2006?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Have everyone forgot why Husky bought Zenoah (Redmax in the US), right after they were "cut loose" from Elux in 2006?



Not at all my friend......not at all. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## cutforfun (Aug 10, 2013)

11 (9 1/2 actually, there was some good post) pages of chit and no video ####? I wants to see some 550's in action.otstir:


----------



## angelo c (Aug 10, 2013)

SawTroll said:


> Have everyone forgot why Husky bought Zenoah (Redmax in the US), right after they were "cut loose" from Elux in 2006?



Because Husky needed to throw a "hail mary" to compete with the stihl tophandle ? 

Or because its faster to buy a "technology" then develop it...unless you are the Chinese who just steal it. 




Or they thought redmax built really cute vacuum cleaners ?


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 10, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



+1 Please keep them coming. I always learn something new, and like the way they are well documented with quality pics.
I'm particularly interested in this thread as I sent him both my 346xp OE+ 550xp this week. It will be interesting to see which of those comes out on top.
I'm sure I'll be thrilled with all 3 I sent him.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## baltic (Aug 10, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> +1 Please keep them coming. I always learn something new, and like the way they are well documented with quality pics.
> I'm particularly interested in this thread as I sent him both my 346xp OE+ 550xp this week. It will be interesting to see which of those comes out on top.
> I'm sure I'll be thrilled with all 3 I sent him.:msp_biggrin:



i totally second that ,Randy please post more pics and details


----------



## Ironworker (Aug 10, 2013)

Randy, can you do a thread on a 395 build


----------



## Roll Tide (Aug 10, 2013)

greyfox said:


> Randy, can you do a thread on a 395 build



Who would wanna see a build thread on one of those :hmm3grin2orangeieces of junk


----------



## deye223 (Aug 10, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy,
> You have a strong following here that appreciates your work and threads. Personally, they are what I look forward to the most in the Chainsaw section of AS. They certainly are the most educational, technical, informative threads on AS- No one can argue that.:msp_wink: I sincerely hope you continue to do the build threads. Even though they sometimes draw scrutiny or nay-sayers, they have brought you alot of business over the years, and alot of respect from members here. Use me for an example- without your build threads.... I would have never heard of you. After reviewing a build thread, I emailed you regarding porting my Echo cs520 (as my first ported saw). We had 47 emails sent back and forth between us on that build (I still have them)....... and it wasn't until the build thread of that saw that I made my first post on AS. That was Jan 2012. With my Husq 2100 sitting in your shop..... you've done 14 saws for me since then, and I have bought saws from you as well. Without your threads- that wouldn't have happened. *Almost two years later, I have a builder I believe in and can trust, and I have a dear friend out of it that Im gonna stick with.*
> 
> Keep doing the threads...... we have new members that are just like I was. Threads help you more than they hurt you. To steal a line from one of my favorite movies- *The Patriot* _"Stay the course!"_
> ...



you *BETCHA *


----------



## Blazin (Aug 10, 2013)

Nice work Randall, you've done your home work on the strato's I see. :msp_thumbup: I had thoughts of sending you my 550 but the hand job is out of the question :msp_unsure:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Nice work Randall, you've done your home work on the strato's I see. :msp_thumbup: I had thoughts of sending you my 550 but the hand job is out of the question :msp_unsure:



You forgot the part about you being a midget. :msp_tongue:


----------



## MindFork (Aug 10, 2013)

Sorry if this is obvious / already answered somewhere else. But does the autotune self-adjust to the mods you do, or do you update the software in it like on a car ECU?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

MindFork said:


> Sorry if this is obvious / already answered somewhere else. But does the autotune self-adjust to the mods you do, or do you update the software in it like on a car ECU?



The autotune will "learn" and keep the saw in the correct tune even after the mods. Truely a "modders" dream come ture. 

I had a bit of misinformation in my notes.......I must have been looking at the 576 notes when I said I advance the timing on this saw......I do not.


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 10, 2013)

Gologit said:


> Anybody want to see more build threads from Mastermind? I do. They add a lot to this place.



Yes Sir,i would!, 
Since i joined AS,the build threads are what i enjoy the most.
I read as much as i can on diagnosing and repairing saws.Love the old stuff.:hmm3grin2orange:
Around here chainsaws are pretty much just a tool,there might be one or two saws that are ported in the Yukon that don't belong to Gypo.
So the build threads are as close as i can get to a ported saw,now once my house is finished and i can save my pennies i will get a ported saw of some sort.And the hot rodder in me wants to try some grinding some day.
I enjoy Masterminds threads,he has a great following.And he has an awesome sense of humor that i can relate to.
So to Randy i beg....Please keep showing us your bidness,even if it's monkey bidness


----------



## MindFork (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The autotune will "learn" and keep the saw in the correct tune even after the mods. Truely a "modders" dream come ture.



That's really cool. I'm leaning more and more towards getting a 550 the more I read about it. Autotune sounds like it would be ideal for me, since I know nothing about tuning a chainsaw. (Reading about it doesn't count)

Thanks,
MF

p.s. I saw your youtube video with the ported saw shootout with the 550, ms261 and 2153. Impressively fast screamers!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

Well it's holding around 12,000 in the cut........pretty snotty little bugger. I'm waiting on Monty to pick up a saw. Then I'll get a chunk of wood for a video. I'm not sure if I can post it today.......it might be tomorrow or Monday. I'm taking the family out to eat this evening, and I'm gonna start trying to stay away from saws on Sundays.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I had a bit of misinformation in my notes.......I must have been looking at the 576 notes when I said I advance the timing on this saw......I do not.


So... you're a liar that can't read! What is this world coming to? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> So... you're a liar that can't read! What is this world coming to? :hmm3grin2orange:



Sounds about right. 

I advanced the timing on this saw.......as soon as it started I knew it should never have been advanced. Talk about sounding like ####. :msp_ohmy:


----------



## morewood (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well it's holding around 12,000 in the cut........pretty snotty little bugger. I'm waiting on Monty to pick up a saw. Then I'll get a chunk of wood for a video. I'm not sure if I can post it today.......it might be tomorrow or Monday. I'm taking the family out to eat this evening, and I'm gonna start trying to stay away from saws on Sundays.



Please, I beg you, stop with the sales pitch.....12,000 in the cut, wuff! Red and black, gotta get the saw first. Take Sundays off, enjoy time away from work. Get a hobby NOT connected to your job. Enjoy your evening bud.

Shea


----------



## Blazin (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> You forgot the part about you being a midget. :msp_tongue:



I got your midget swingin, where's the vid red ass? :msp_tongue:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> I got your midget swingin, where's the vid red ass? :msp_tongue:



I ain't making one today.


----------



## tlandrum (Aug 10, 2013)

this thread sucks without the violence and name calling otstir:


----------



## Blazin (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I ain't making one today.



Slacker...if you was closer I'd bring you a piece of pine to try that turd out on.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Slacker...if you was closer I'd bring you a piece of pine to try that turd out on.



Solid pine? :msp_unsure:

Asking a lot from this little saw ain't ya?


----------



## Blazin (Aug 10, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Solid pine? :msp_unsure:
> 
> Asking a lot from this little saw ain't ya?



Yes solid pine, that's the way I roll. Video?


----------



## Hedgerow (Aug 10, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Yes solid pine, that's the way I roll. Video?



Suppose if I sent a cant to moobs, he'd use it???

Species of my choosing???


----------



## Blazin (Aug 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Suppose if I sent a cant to moobs, he'd use it???
> 
> Species of my choosing???



No I doubt it, you know how monkeys are


----------



## J.Walker (Aug 10, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> this thread sucks without the violence and name calling otstir:




But it's selling port jobs on 550's


----------



## moody (Aug 10, 2013)

Hedgerow said:


> Suppose if I sent a cant to moobs, he'd use it???
> 
> Species of my choosing???



Maybe some yellowish in color and must be milled fresh? I think it'd be fun to have yellow cants :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well it's holding around 12,000 in the cut........pretty snotty little bugger. I'm waiting on Monty to pick up a saw. Then I'll get a chunk of wood for a video. I'm not sure if I can post it today.......it might be tomorrow or Monday. I'm taking the family out to eat this evening, *and I'm gonna start trying to stay away from saws on Sundays.*



otstir: Reckon we're about 12 hours away from the shop opening Monday morning. Pretty pumped about videos tomorrow.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 11, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> otstir: Reckon we're about 12 hours away from the shop opening Monday morning. Pretty pumped about videos tomorrow.



I tried to get the tach to read long enough to get a video of it in the cut.....even made a clamp to hold it. I'll try again tomorrow.


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Randy,
Talked to BIL again tonight. Irregardless of your findings on the 55, he gave the go ahead on building a 5100 for him. Let me know when it and the 2100 is done and I'll bring you monies for both.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 11, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Randy,
> Talked to BIL again tonight. Irregardless of your findings on the 55, he gave the go ahead on building a 5100 for him. Let me know when it and the 2100 is done and I'll bring you monies for both.:msp_wink:



I like me some monies.......


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I like me some monies.......



I like spending monies on saws, all other areas... Im responsible.


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 11, 2013)

*The saw turned out pretty good EXCEPT*

It's not Red and Black. Screw all that fancy milling, and extended dial indicators. It's a scientific proven fact Red and Black add more torque, horsepower, and RPM. The 2253 has that advantage, so its really not fair to compare all that technical mumbo jumbo to Red and Black. I'll have a pic in the near future. 

But for an Orange its pretty good. Just hard to find when I put it on the tractor.:msp_tongue:
View attachment 308984


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 11, 2013)

bcaarms said:


> It's not Red and Black. Screw all that fancy milling, and extended dial indicators. It's a scientific proven fact Red and Black add more torque, horsepower, and RPM. The 2253 has that advantage, so its really not fair to compare all that technical mumbo jumbo to Red and Black. I'll have a pic in the near future.
> 
> But for an Orange its pretty good. Just hard to find when I put it on the tractor.:msp_tongue:
> View attachment 308984




Looking at the last line of your sig..... you got 3 with Terry?


----------



## weedkilla (Aug 12, 2013)

Thanks for another great thread, since I've joined I've been working my way through most of the build threads and they are all a great read.
I really liked the heatshrink to hold the 1/4 drive bit, I'm sure I'll be stealing that idea when I get stuck sooner or later! 



Mastermind said:


> A few more pics......
> 
> I've never found a set of tee handles that have security torx tips, so I made this with a 1/4" nut driver, a bit, and some heat shrink tubing.....



I assume you dont mean solid tip torx bits as these seem readily available (I have a re-branded set in my shed) - 

T-Handles - ProHold® Star Tip

I havent seen a price, and I doubt I want to, but hollow tip torx T-handles the only ones I've seen are - 

Stahlwille catalogue


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

How about the 550XP in Chestnut Oak? 

[video=youtube;8ej2Umdpu-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ej2Umdpu-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

It's tough to get a tach shot on this saw.......it hits the limiter and makes the tach go stupid. Here's a pretty good shot though......I had to pull it down further than really wanted to keep it off the limiter. 

[video=youtube;kTgnM0XXhO4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kTgnM0XXhO4&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 12, 2013)

gonna own me one o them monkey modded saws one day!
:msp_wub:



love that invisible PPE too


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 12, 2013)

*Nice! Was this the extra spicy one?*

Beautiful work Randy! I can't wait to get my 550 back from you.
The Tach looks to be bouncing a lot like you said, but it was holding
12K+ from what I could tell. I have the same Tach and noticed it is a little "finicky"
when it's proximity is not just right...Thanks for the long awaited video


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Beautiful work Randy! I can't wait to get my 550 back from you.
> The Tach looks to be bouncing a lot like you said, but it was holding
> 12K+ from what I could tell. I have the same Tach and noticed it is a little "finicky"
> when it's proximity is not just right...Thanks for the long awaited video



This was the XP....it has a little tighter squish......aside from that they are the same. 

The "G" model is going to Germany and I don't know anything about their fuels. I figured better safe than sorry on it.


----------



## baltic (Aug 12, 2013)

_The "G" model is going to Germany and I don't know anything about their fuels. I figured better safe than sorry on it.[/QUOTE]_

no problems with fuels here ,thanks for your good care ,can't wait to try her in wood


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

baltic said:


> _The "G" model is going to Germany and I don't know anything about their fuels. I figured better safe than sorry on it._




no problems with fuels here ,thanks for your good care ,can't wait to try her in wood[/QUOTE]

Cool.......there's only a few psi difference in compression on two.


----------



## wyk (Aug 12, 2013)

baltic said:


> _The "G" model is going to Germany and I don't know anything about their fuels. I figured better safe than sorry on it._




no problems with fuels here ,thanks for your good care ,can't wait to try her in wood[/QUOTE]

I haven't found less than 91(AKI) octane in most of Europe(usually labelled as 95 RON). Remember, in the States, the US gov set the minimum to 87 AKI(85 for higher altitudes)so that it was standardized due to all the crazy different numbers and standards back in the 60's. Thus, they basically standardized low octane. That never really happened in Europe. High compression small engines have been the norm for a long time now.

Octane rating - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 12, 2013)

Dang you Randy ! Now I just don't know if I want a 550 or a 346 done ? :bang: Had the 346 with the AM top end you did , but now you say you can make them even stronger ! 

Both would be real nice ! LOL

Can't manage both for a good while ! LOL Plus got to get a 550 first too ! LOL

Just gonna dream a while yet. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

Those videos sure affected my telephone. 

It won't stop ringing. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## hotjava66 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How about the 550XP in Chestnut Oak?
> 
> [video=youtube;8ej2Umdpu-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ej2Umdpu-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]



:msp_w00t::yourock:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Aug 12, 2013)

I like the way it sounds, crisp.:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Those videos sure affected my telephone.
> 
> It won't stop ringing. :hmm3grin2orange:



That means one of two things, probably both. The vultures are circling and/or people are actually willing to spend some coin.


----------



## Nitroman (Aug 12, 2013)

These threads on little saws are very kewl and always informative. How about another on the mighty 3120? Please?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Aug 12, 2013)

Out of curiosity, What kind of compression numbers did you end up with of those 550's?


----------



## Naked Arborist (Aug 12, 2013)

I'm taking the family out to eat this evening said:


> Good Idea! The wife has me on the same program this summer. I'm really enjoying it!!:msp_thumbup:


----------



## stihlonlynow (Aug 12, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> Looking at the last line of your sig..... you got 3 with Terry?



Thats allright they all show up on my green tractor!! green saw you say? Nope wouldnt own one. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Out of curiosity, What kind of compression numbers did you end up with of those 550's?



Around 220 psi


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Around 220 psi



i thought the drop start looked similar to how i have to start my bigger saws ,saw sounds crispy ,good job Randy :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> i thought the drop start looked similar to how i have to start my bigger saws ,saw sounds crispy ,good job Randy :greenchainsaw:



A lot of folks would be scared of that much compression.....but in a 44mm bore it ain't bad at all.

I have a sliding scale sorta thing for the compression........220 in a 50cc......210 in a 60cc........200 in a 70cc........


----------



## skylogger (Aug 12, 2013)

How do you treat the autotune after the saw is back together? Do you reset with the software and do the 3-5 minute full throttle in cut or just leave it alone?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

Nitroman said:


> These threads on little saws are very kewl and always informative. How about another on the mighty 3120? Please?:hmm3grin2orange:



Soon.......



skylogger said:


> How do you treat the autotune after the saw is back together? Do you reset with the software and do the 3-5 minute full throttle in cut or just leave it alone?



If the saw has time on it I do the reset. Both of these were new saws though. I've never had any trouble with these autotune saws unless I created an air leak, or missed up while tweaking the carb.


----------



## skylogger (Aug 12, 2013)

Do you think the 3-5 minute run at full throttle is necessary?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

skylogger said:


> Do you think the 3-5 minute run at full throttle is necessary?



I think doing everything by the book is a good idea on these saws.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2013)

skylogger said:


> Do you think the 3-5 minute run at full throttle is necessary?



Yep, but let up when not in wood - it doesn't mean that the throttle should be held in continuously for 3-5 minutes, rather 3-5 minutes *in wood*.


----------



## SawTroll (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I think doing everything by the book is a good idea on these saws.



Many complaints have been posted because people fail to look in that "book", before using the saws!


----------



## bryanr2 (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How about the 550XP in Chestnut Oak?
> 
> [video=youtube;8ej2Umdpu-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ej2Umdpu-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]




:msp_w00t: OH SNAP!

Somebodies figured out the 550!otstir: That clearly is a stronger 550 than my 2153 beat in the 50cc shootout. Good on you Randy! Makes the 550 in the classifieds awful tempting.:msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

bryanr2 said:


> :msp_w00t: OH SNAP!
> 
> Somebodies figured out the 550!otstir: That clearly is a stronger 550 than my 2253 beat in the 50cc shootout. Good on you Randy! Makes the 550 in the classifieds awful tempting.:msp_wink:



I sorta hated boxing it up.......I took it out to where a large Chestnut Oak had been brought down in a storm and diced a few chunks out. I was real happy with way it pulled even with the bar buried.


----------



## stihlonlynow (Aug 12, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> I happen to have a couple of the red and black versions sitting on the shelf waiting there turn .



Yeah? And what else? Lol. It was good chatting with you the other day TL.:taped:


----------



## Raystown Ripper (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Those videos sure affected my telephone.
> 
> It won't stop ringing. :hmm3grin2orange:



Randy, great video! I'm glad I spent the money and sent my 034S priority mail and beat the rush! A buddy and I where glassing bucks in the food plots this evening and I was more interested in the standing dead oak. Orange marked 1st victim of Mastermind 034S worksaw!


----------



## morewood (Aug 12, 2013)

bcaarms said:


> It's not Red and Black. Screw all that fancy milling, and extended dial indicators. It's a scientific proven fact Red and Black add more torque, horsepower, and RPM. The 2253 has that advantage, so its really not fair to compare all that technical mumbo jumbo to Red and Black. I'll have a pic in the near future.
> 
> But for an Orange its pretty good. Just hard to find when I put it on the tractor.:msp_tongue:
> View attachment 308984



Your arms are bigger than that tractor! You should always go bigger with equipment like that.



Mastermind said:


> Those videos sure affected my telephone.
> 
> It won't stop ringing. :hmm3grin2orange:



MUST RESIST THE TEMPTATION!! Dang I hate videos now. Hmmmm, finish fixing the Jeep or buy another saw.......hard choices.

Shea


----------



## LowVolt (Aug 12, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How about the 550XP in Chestnut Oak?
> 
> [video=youtube;8ej2Umdpu-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ej2Umdpu-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]



So how long before you have to move the saw bucks? If not soon it will be, "Where the hell did my damn saw bucks go?"



bryanr2 said:


> :msp_w00t: OH SNAP!
> 
> Somebodies figured out the 550!otstir: That clearly is a stronger 550 than my 2153 beat in the 50cc shootout. Good on you Randy! Makes the 550 in the classifieds awful tempting.:msp_wink:



Damn skippy!

The "master" builds one fine saw! HAHAHA I loved it when chainsawjohnny called him the "master."


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 12, 2013)

LowVolt said:


> So how long before you have to move the saw bucks? If not soon it will be, "Where the hell did my damn saw bucks go?"



Yeah it's time for a new set anyway......


----------



## Blazin (Aug 13, 2013)

.....and a nice sharp chain!  What a ripper Mastertech37, nice work!


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How about the 550XP in Chestnut Oak?
> 
> [video=youtube;8ej2Umdpu-I]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ej2Umdpu-I&feature=youtu.be[/video]



That thing is hauling! 


Jimmy....mobile.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Blazin said:


> .....and a nice sharp chain!  What a ripper *Mastertech37*, nice work!



Watch it you bed wetting obese bald midget. I'll call the circus and tell em where you can be found......


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 13, 2013)

Hmm, ever think of decaf? :msp_scared:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 13, 2013)

you guys still talking about huskys .................


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Hmm, ever think of decaf? :msp_scared:



For me or the saw? 

If you are referring to my comment that was directed toward Blazin'.......we go way back. As does the Lawnmowertech37 jab. 

All in fun.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> you guys still talking about huskys .................



Nope, we've moved on to coffee, and Calvin, and Blazin'. You wanna be next? opcorn:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nope, we've moved on to coffee, and Calvin, and Blazin'. You wanna be next? opcorn:



Don't you have a 460 jug to finger port ?


----------



## Blazin (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Watch it you bed wetting obese bald midget. I'll call the circus and tell em where you can be found......



:msp_flapper: Love you too man


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> Don't you have a 460 jug to finger port ?



Very soon..........I promise. 



Blazin said:


> :msp_flapper: Love you too man



I know, right? :msp_smile:


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> For me or the saw?
> 
> If you are referring to my comment that was directed toward Blazin'.......we go way back. As does the Lawnmowertech37 jab.
> 
> All in fun.



Yeah, I figger'd a monkey referring to sending a human to the circus couldn't be altogether literal. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Officer's Match said:


> Yeah, I figger'd a monkey referring to sending a human to the circus couldn't be altogether literal. :msp_wink:



So glad you understand. 

I love the cutting up and poking fun part of this site........if it was just saws I'd have never stuck around.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> So glad you understand.
> 
> I love the cutting up and poking fun part of this site........if it was just saws I'd have never stuck around.



Edit:

Blazin' ain't really human. She's a feline.


----------



## Blazin (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Edit:
> 
> Blazin' ain't really human. She's a feline.



Bend over :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Edit:
> 
> Blazin' ain't really human. She's a feline.



A baby midget one, at that. :msp_wink:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2013)

Careful........OTF fun is rearing it's head again. 

:msp_sneaky:

Have y'all met my mentor?

[video=youtube;Zmg-BgaC11M]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zmg-BgaC11M[/video]


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 13, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> Don't you have a jug to finger ?



There i fixed it:cool2:


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sorta hated boxing it up.......I took it out to where a large Chestnut Oak had been brought down in a storm and diced a few chunks out. I was real happy with way it pulled even with the bar buried.


the most impressive part to me was when you dogged er in she jus kept spitting lots of chips. most saw tests we see, it seems the dogs are off limits or something. guess the no dog thing goes along with the free reving thing. keep practicing MM, i'm gonna send you one one of these days and i want you to learn everything you can before you work on my chit, lol :msp_wink:


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 13, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Careful........OTF fun is rearing it's head again.
> 
> :msp_sneaky:
> 
> ...



he coulda jus used a handsaw with all that strokin he was doin. been a hell of a lot safer too.


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

origionalrebel said:


> the most impressive part to me was when you dogged er in she jus kept spitting lots of chips. most saw tests we see, it seems the dogs are off limits or something. guess the no dog thing goes along with the free reving thing. keep practicing MM, i'm gonna send you one one of these days and i want you to learn everything you can before you work on my chit, lol :msp_wink:



Don't worry, you can send the funky monkey whatever you got and he can handle it  If he learns anything new at this point he starts forgetting something else......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> Don't worry, you can send the funky monkey whatever you got and he can handle it  *If he learns anything new at this point he starts forgetting something else......*



Amen


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 14, 2013)

So, what are the mechanical differences between the 550/545? Same crankcase? Different port setup?


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> So, what are the mechanical differences between the 550/545? Same crankcase? Different port setup?



Mostly the sticker on the recoil and some paint. Case/crank stuffers as well. And I can't confirm if the porting is different but I assume it is, along with the lack of revboost which is a neat feature but very minor in most cases and also not mechanical.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> Mostly the sticker on the recoil and some paint. Case/crank stuffers as well. And I can't confirm if the porting is different but I assume it is, along with the lack of revboost which is a neat feature but very minor in most cases and also not mechanical.



Tom are the stuffers available?


----------



## nmurph (Aug 14, 2013)

I'm not sure of the significance, but the PN for the P/C's are different bw the 545/550. Today, I just ordered my first 550 P/C---$230.


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

nmurph said:


> I'm not sure of the significance, but the PN for the P/C's are different bw the 545/550. Today, I just ordered my first 550 P/C---$230.



It may just be the trans covers that are different, maybe the porting as well?


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tom are the stuffers available?



Yes


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> It may just be the trans covers that are different, maybe the porting as well?



Well we must know........order 3 of them and charge em to Wiggs.


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> Yes



And I don't mean yes as in sure, if you buy the crankshaft LOL they are available separately.


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Well we must know........order 3 of them and charge em to Wiggs.



They're already on the way. He owes me all kinds of monies. The past couple of weeks everybody been charging stuff to his account saying they got the ok and all........


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> And I don't mean yes as in sure, if you buy the crankshaft LOL they are available separately.



What you're saying is that they can be purchased attached to the 550 crank, but not without the crank.


----------



## TK (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> What you're saying is that they can be purchased attached to the 550 crank, but not without the crank.



For $10 you can have a pair of 550XP crank stuffers.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 14, 2013)

You're all a bunch of weirdos. 



Seriously.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

TK said:


> For $10 you can have a pair of 550XP crank stuffers.



You're muh hero.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 14, 2013)

WoodChuck'r said:


> You're all a bunch of weirdos.
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously.



Us? Have you ever read any of your posts?


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 14, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Us? Have you ever read any of your posts?



Think he gotcha Chuckar ! :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## skylogger (Aug 14, 2013)

Who sh t john on a patch oh tan beers


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 15, 2013)

Since the transfer covers on the 545 restrict the transfer flow a bit, then dropping the jug and removing some time/area on the transfer ports won't make as much difference. In other words, the 545 is a better candidate for this mod as it is a less expensive saw.

When you add $10 for the crank stuffers, you will probably have the equivalent power of the modded 550.

OK, here's an idea - port the strato cutaway on the piston to increase the timing to the intake timing. That should increase the flow up on top end and you may not need the stuffers. Without the stuffers peak torque will be a bit lower in the powerband.


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Aug 15, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Us? Have you ever read any of your posts?




Fortunately no. If I knew half the crap I spit out on this site it'd make me dummer than the rest of those who read such garbage.


But thanks for asking. 


:msp_angry: GAFL.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 15, 2013)

Terry Syd said:


> Since the transfer covers on the 545 restrict the transfer flow a bit, then dropping the jug and removing some time/area on the transfer ports won't make as much difference. In other words, the 545 is a better candidate for this mod as it is a less expensive saw.
> 
> When you add $10 for the crank stuffers, you will probably have the equivalent power of the modded 550.
> 
> OK, here's an idea - port the strato cutaway on the piston to increase the timing to the intake timing. That should increase the flow up on top end and you may not need the stuffers. Without the stuffers peak torque will be a bit lower in the powerband.



Thanks for these posts Terry, it makes the wheels in my head start turning.....



WoodChuck'r said:


> Fortunately no. If I knew half the crap I spit out on this site it'd make me dummer than the rest of those who read such garbage.
> 
> 
> But thanks for asking.
> ...



I love you Mang. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Terry Syd (Aug 15, 2013)

Randy, I've never run a 545/550 let alone run one of your modded ones. I don't know what the 'feel' of the saw is, all I can offer is some tuning concepts that you may be able to play with.

We don't have saw dynos to work with, so we are left with cutting up wood. Along those lines, I've started using an 8 pin to load the saw some more so I can get a better feel of the powerband. Since the saw is slowed down a bit, I can pick up a bit more of the subtle changes.

The crank stuffers is something you may be able to offer to your customers as an option. If someone is using the 445/550 for an all around saw, they may want the broader powerband afforded by the just the crank. However, is someone wants a high revving saw, albeit with a shorter powerband, so they can they can do their limbing, then the stuffers can be offered.

It's the old story of 'horses for courses'. Different jobs, different tools - the crank stuffers can allow you to offer that option.

EDIT: I should mention that my experience with matching the strato and intake timing is related to a special case - my saw. I've got a bigger carb and with the strato intake, the combined area is the equivalent of a 19mm carb (on 50cc).

I've also got a 13,000 limiter which prevents me from playing any further. I'm already on the limiter and have to load the saw in smaller wood to keep it from misfiring. If I had a higher limiter, I would have sacrificed a piston to the 'God of Speed' and kept increasing the strato timing. 

The consensus of the tuners is that about 160 duration is about as far as you want to go to keep a reasonable idle. However, after the saw is in the wood, a longer duration could give you more power. OK, the Husky strato is two ports, the second one for the strato doesn't come in until about half throttle - that gives us another tuning option.

My thinking is that an intake timing of 160 puts you in a safe zone, and then keep trimming the piston on the strato timing until you've gone too far. Maybe there is some extra power by taking the strato timing out to 170-175 - you don't know until you've been there.

EDIT: If you did try the extra strato timing and it didn't seem to help, you may have created another problem - extra cylinder charging, which needs more blowdown. With the sacrificial piston all you need to do to test it is to add a few degrees (two should be enough) by nipping about 1/2mm off the front of the piston.


----------



## baltic (Aug 22, 2013)

Randy 

After some days of rain today was to try my 550 G . She starts after two pulls and trottle as she should do.
First i was cutting some 10-12" douglas fir with 16" bar and 3/8-7 RSC..goes through like butter 

Then changed to 325-7 for some oak cuts in same dia. and she still holds the rpms ,unbelievable .
I'm pretty sure she will do with 3/8 in oak or 325-8 in soft wood as well after 20 tanks or so . 

Thank you Mastermind for that killer saw ,mayb i see a MM 562 G laying under my christmas tree ...:msp_wink:

Thore


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 22, 2013)

baltic said:


> Randy
> 
> After some days of rain today was to try my 550 G . She starts after two pulls and trottle as she should do.
> First i was cutting some 10-12" douglas fir with 16" bar and 3/8-7 RSC..goes through like butter
> ...



Thanks for the feedback Thore. 

We ain't going anywhere my friend.......whenever you are ready for another saw, just let me know.


----------



## bcaarms (Aug 22, 2013)

*3/8 and dont worry about the wood for me*

Randy's definition of a work saw takes a lot of the "need to figure out what to do" out of the equation.

My 346 xp he just did for me has about 5 tanks of fuel through it in the last 2 weeks. It has a 16" 3/8 - 7 on it and it builds mounds of chips burried in red oak. I love the saw. Terry's 2253 shows up tomorrow. To me its not which is better. Better has a lot to do with the operator. I cant tune like some of you can on here. Randy knows this and tunes to where the saw is safe from my tuning ability. The 2253 takes my limitation out of the game. However I have come to understand that if any of my ported 50cc saws wont easily slice through oak with a 3/8 sharp chain, then I need to return the saw for one of them to look at it. 

I MM and tuned my Echi 271 and it cut ok. Terry retuned it at his GTG. I had it way too rich, trying to protect the saw. Terry then really opened my eyes on this area. He said " Tuned rich is not bad, but its a lot better to be tuned right." Now my little 27 cc Echo has a 12" .325 on it and it will easily cut 12" oak.


A ported 50 cc saw should easily handle 3/8 in oak. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)




----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


>



I need those........


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I need those........



For only 3 easy payments, they can be yours!!!! opcorn:

Big box going out in the mail today for you sir. One box, buncha stuff. Things haven't gone as planned here in the last couple of days, kind of a whirlwind week. Would you like the stuffers sent with?


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I need those........



Those aren't for controlling your moobs, Randy.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> For only 3 easy payments, they can be yours!!!! opcorn:
> 
> Big box going out in the mail today for you sir. One box, buncha stuff. Things haven't gone as planned here in the last couple of days, kind of a whirlwind week. Would you like the stuffers sent with?



Yes Sir......I wanna stuff a 545.....but I need a case gasket too. 



reindeer said:


> Those aren't for controlling your moobs, Randy.



No controlling these bad boys Wes......


----------



## wyk (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Sir......I wanna stuff a 545.....but I need a case gasket too.
> 
> 
> 
> No controlling these bad boys Wes......



YOu were angry back when you were 12!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

reindeer said:


> YOu were angry back when you were 12!



Adolescent hormones....:msp_unsure:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Sir......I wanna stuff a 545.....but I need a case gasket too.



Of course you do. I ain't got one.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> Of course you do. I ain't got one.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


>



I can get one though. Comes in a gasket set, can't get just the case gasket on those. So you'll have to wait til next week.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I can get one though. Comes in a gasket set, can't get just the case gasket on those. So you'll have to wait til next week.



All I really "need" soon is those 395 jugs.....the 545 stuff can wait.


----------



## Majorpayne (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yes Sir......I wanna stuff a 545.....but I need a case gasket too.



Just use Blue Goo on it.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> Just use Blue Goo on it.



No. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> All I really "need" soon is those 395 jugs.....the 545 stuff can wait.



Yep, they're on the way  

And that's a big pair of fine lookin jugs if I say so myself!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> Yep, they're on the way
> 
> And that's a big pair of fine lookin jugs if I say so myself!



Wait till I modify em...... :msp_sneaky:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Wait till I modify em...... :msp_sneaky:



Gonna make em bigger????? :dribble:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> Gonna make em bigger????? :dribble:



Bigger in some places......yet smaller in others. :cool2:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bigger in some places......yet smaller in others. :cool2:



I see what ya done did there..... :cool2:

These jugs are stamped BB on the top. Which I found to be interesting. Not only that - but they are KS pistons in Mahle jugs....


----------



## Officer's Match (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Bigger in some places......yet smaller in others. :cool2:



Go easy pard, you're giving away too much knowledge.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> I see what ya done did there..... :cool2:
> 
> These jugs are stamped BB on the top. Which I found to be interesting. Not only that - but they are KS pistons in Mahle jugs....



Kemosabe pistons? opcorn:



Officer's Match said:


> Go easy pard, you're giving away too much knowledge.



Yeah.....I know _*they*_ are watching. :taped:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind's jug enhancements ,we work on big and small :cool2:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Kemosabe pistons? opcorn:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah.....I know _*they*_ are watching. :taped:


----------



## Joe Kidd (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> Yep, they're on the way
> 
> And that's a big pair of fine lookin jugs if I say so myself!





Mastermind said:


> Wait till I modify em...... :msp_sneaky:



Here is a proper set of highly modified jugs. 
View attachment 311007


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Here is a proper set of highly modified jugs.
> View attachment 311007



I like this post....


----------



## o8f150 (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Here is a proper set of highly modified jugs.
> View attachment 311007



way to big for my likeing


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

Scott.....you need therapy.


----------



## Magnumitis (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Here is a proper set of highly modified jugs.
> View attachment 311007





o8f150 said:


> way to big for my likeing



WHAT? You only got ta LUV on one at a time!


----------



## sgrizz (Aug 23, 2013)

o8f150 said:


> way to big for my likeing



She has really nice hair:jester:


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Joe Kidd said:


> Here is a proper set of highly modified jugs.
> View attachment 311007



That's old skool right there. Could be muh mommy.....


----------



## tbone75 (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Scott.....you need therapy.



Too far gone fer that !


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

About the 550XP......I've done two more since I posted this thread about these two.....and a red-headed cousin is here waiting it's turn.


----------



## TK (Aug 23, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> About the 550XP......I've done two more since I posted this thread about these two.....and a red-headed cousin is here waiting it's turn.



Quantity not quality? Wait a minute that's not how it goes......


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 23, 2013)

TK said:


> Quantity not quality? Wait a minute that's not how it goes......



No....it sure ain't


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

Dang things just keep jumping on the bench.....





Between that last pics on this one, can anyone tell what I'm up to?


----------



## Mike from Maine (Aug 28, 2013)

"Stage 1000" mods?


----------



## cowroy (Aug 28, 2013)

It's hard to tell what that stihl jug is, but it looks like an 026 with an 044 carb?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

cowroy said:


> It's hard to tell what that stihl jug is, but it looks like an 026 with an 044 carb?



Damn Justin......you be a sharp one. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Damn Justin......you be a sharp one. :msp_biggrin:



But......it's a fingerported 026 jug and a 044 carb.:msp_sneaky:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 28, 2013)

i like those lil 026 saws over the new ones ,the 441 and 261 just feel funny to me


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> i like those lil 026 saws over the new ones ,the 441 and 261 just feel funny to me



I have no doubt that you feel funny to them too.


----------



## origionalrebel (Aug 28, 2013)

looks like a good 026 vs 261 vs 261cm vs 550xp thread in the making


----------



## wyk (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> But......it's a fingerported 026 jug and a 044 carb.:msp_sneaky:



Sure you don't wanna open up that bottom just a lil bit more?


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 28, 2013)

reindeer said:


> Sure you don't wanna open up that bottom just a lil bit more?



Sure am. No need to kill flow velocity.


----------



## wyk (Aug 28, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Sure am. No need to kill flow velocity.



Good point. That 444SE kept flowing and flowing. I prolly coulda opened up the exhaust and transfers even more. Good saw if you don't mind a 44CC displacement in a 50cc chassis.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2013)

One of these last three I just finished has an issue. This gave me a good excuse to get out the diagnostic equipment and hook some carbs up. 

This screen tells us what version of the Autotune we are dealing with.....





Throttle sensor testing.....









Temperature sensor test....


----------



## Trx250r180 (Aug 31, 2013)

laptops replacing muh orange screwdriver ?


----------



## Magnumitis (Aug 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> laptops replacing muh orange screwdriver ?



Inevitably


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2013)

Fuel valve test...









Data accumulation.....









Interestingly, this saw has idled for 36.5% of the time it has been running. 





This engine had a small air leak at the intake.......comparing this one to another carb shows the max fuel settings to be much higher on this one than on a saw with no leaks. This one was around 600 RPM slower on max RPM in last run data too. The Autotune system overly enriches the A/F mixture to prevent engine damage is a air leak is detected......pretty slick if you ask me. 





Master reset..... 

After the air leak is repaired then it's a simple matter of resetting the system to factory default.


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> laptops replacing muh orange screwdriver ?





Magnumitis said:


> Inevitably



Exactly......


----------



## Yukon Stihl (Aug 31, 2013)

Trx250r180 said:


> laptops replacing muh orange screwdriver ?



Looks that way:msp_sleep:
But you can always use it to poke the steam holes in pie crust:hungry:


----------



## TK (Sep 2, 2013)

Dude you got a dell


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

TK said:


> Dude you got a dell



I'll soon have one of Young's ported computers sitting there. :msp_thumbup:


----------



## zogger (Sep 2, 2013)

Interesting that one out of three had an air leak and those are all fairly new saws. Shouldn't be any air leaks. Wonder how many other 550s are out there with running issues because of that. Unless that 1/3rd random sample is way skewed by some odd chaotic random chance event, that seems high to me. And with the autotune compensating, there could be a lot of guys running slightly defective saws at reduced power because of it, and not even know they have an air leak issue, if this is common.

Let alone dealers who still don't have the gear and training to analyse the saws, let alone individual owners.

I think husky is dropping the cheap-out ball. They should provide a data cable and DVD with every saw. IMO, the owner has a right to know what the heck is going on with their saw, to at least some normal reasonable extent, without having to schlep it to a dealer or to someone who afforded the $$$ to purchase their IP precious.

Or something, heck, anyone can go into wallyworld and score an OBD reader cheap for their ride and at least get some clue as an owner about repairs/error codes, etc.

Maybe some startup might come up with an aftermarket reader that would work on both autotune and mtronic. Niche product now, but with most likely most small engines headed this way..hmmm


----------



## TK (Sep 2, 2013)

1/3rd of all 550xp's shipped have air leaks because that's how many did at Randy's little shop of horrors......


----------



## Magnumitis (Sep 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> Maybe some startup might come up with an aftermarket reader that would work on both autotune and mtronic. Niche product now, but with most likely most small engines headed this way..hmmm



Many of us are already carrying the aftermarket reader, we just need the app:msp_thumbup:


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> Interesting that one out of three had an air leak and those are all fairly new saws. Shouldn't be any air leaks. Wonder how many other 550s are out there with running issues because of that. Unless that 1/3rd random sample is way skewed by some odd chaotic random chance event, that seems high to me. And with the autotune compensating, there could be a lot of guys running slightly defective saws at reduced power because of it, and not even know they have an air leak issue, if this is common.
> 
> Let alone dealers who still don't have the gear and training to analyse the saws, let alone individual owners.
> 
> ...





TK said:


> 1/3rd of all 550xp's shipped have air leaks because that's how many did at Randy's little shop of horrors......



I've done 14 - 15 550s so far.......of all those, we have seen one with an air leak from the factory. It was simply an assembly error that caused the intake boot to be rolled inward. I've seen more 372XTs that had assembly errors at the intake by far.


----------



## RiverRocket (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Some before and afters.......


Everything looks like it is easy to get to on the 550....wide open, not many tight spots...?
Quick question about your tools...I just ordered a cc Specialties TX Motor(One direction) and now i'm second guessing myself...Should i call them and tell them i want the SR motor(Reversible)? I know i can put the bits in ether side of the 182, but is it a PITA to switch from one side to the other? I see you have two right angles....I really don't wanna buy another 182...$$$$$$$$


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

RiverRocket said:


> Everything looks like it is easy to get to on the 550....wide open, not many tight spots...?
> Quick question about your tools...I just ordered a cc Specialties TX Motor(One direction) and now i'm second guessing myself...Should i call them and tell them i want the SR motor(Reversible)? I know i can put the bits in ether side of the 182, but is it a PITA to switch from one side to the other?



It's tough to tighten an bit that's larger than the hole in the center of the holding tool CC sends with the handpiece. I made a tool just for that.....


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2013)

Assuming a reasonably clean saw to start with.
*Roughly* how long does it take to hook up and read the data
once you've become familiar with the procedure?

I'm hoping to see someone make a simple "T" into the data line
and record some running data.
stick the laptop in a backpack and go work 'er a bit.

I've expressed my concerns/dislikes elsewhere over the start counter
lack of a user reset kit..yada yada...
But as long as it's there, then let's see how we can play with it, right??

edit: could be some extra fun if you had that real time readout 
while on the chadihman dyno.
introduce a leak , partial block air intake etc while running.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> Assuming a reasonably clean saw to start with.
> *Roughly* how long does it take to hook up and read the data
> once you've become familiar with the procedure?
> 
> ...



It's made to read data while the saw is not running.


----------



## LegDeLimber (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> It's made to read data while the saw is not running.



ah, just a detail my Good Man.

and the code jockeys/hardware hackers have Officially been challenged !!
(that pesky market segment size thing again)
Buss pirate or somesuch data sniffer anyone? ( i'm not up to date on the tools)
anyone else here read Hackaday com ?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

LegDeLimber said:


> ah, just a detail my Good Man.
> 
> and the code jockeys/hardware hackers have Officially been challenged !!
> (that pesky market segment size thing again)
> ...



So far above my head that it's out of sight.


----------



## zogger (Sep 2, 2013)

TK said:


> 1/3rd of all 550xp's shipped have air leaks because that's how many did at Randy's little shop of horrors......




"Unless that 1/3rd random sample is way skewed by some odd chaotic random chance event, that seems high to me"

Note what I actually said, not what you want to attribute to me. Even one in 16 is too high for a pro expensive unit. 

My local shop has only sold a few saws so far with autotune, and already had one whopper of a quality control issue, connecting rod failure, engine totalled.

If this is truly an odd chance, so be it, I see no proof either way, way too small a sample set here, and the 550 as opposed to say the 562 has had issues that have been reported. And, because the autotune may "hide" and compensate for things like air leaks, I will stick by my thoughts that there might be a lot more out there with issues, but the owners AND the shops are unaware of it, because the saw is still running, just not optimally. But we don't know, the owners don't know, saw is still running, shop doesn't know, saw is still running..so it wouldn't show up in any statistics..yet. And the owners surely won't know until such a time as a big failure occurs, as the way to actually test it is out of their hands for the most part with out expensive hoop jumping.



I am IN FAVOR of autotune and mtronic, I am NOT in favor of how the corporations have gone about rolling it out and attempting to perpetuate the "black box" aspect of their precious. It sucked when the car companies pulled that crap, and it sucks with the saw companies. 

Sucks. Picayune cheap policy, with absolutely no need for it. There is no actual valid reason in year 2013 with ubiquitous cheap computerized everything why the owner can't easily access some simple basic info with an included two buck cable and a one dollar stamped DVD. Now, if that would lead them to check out their saw, then take it to the shop for repairs or owner usable easy to swap over the counter parts etc (completely hypothetical example after plugging it in "air cleaner excessively dirty, replace") if the diagnostics suggested that, swell. Better to fix little things in advance, yes?

I hope this makes my viewpoint clearer.

I will ask the owners here, NOT the dealers and builders, just individual saw owners/operators:

Would YOU have preferred to have a data cable and access software for analysis included with your saw purchase, as part of a normal toolset, such as the included scrench? Given that a data cable really does only cost around two bucks (plenty of examples of other cheap datacables out there like with cellphones) and that once a master is made a stamped DVD is actually less than a dollar in cost, do you think it would have been better to have a set included with your expensive saw purchase, or do you think you are just too stupid to be able to plug in a cable and spin up a disc on your home computer, and it is much better and more convenient to have to tote it in to the dealer so he can mumble something about some expensive parts, mysterious scary computerized stuff, and bench time at 50-80 an hour, plus driving back and forth to a shop most likely twice? 

Which do you non shop owners prefer?

Really, that is my point in a nutshell right up there, this condescending attitude from corporate that people are incapable of doing simple tasks and they need to squeeze every possible nickle out of a sale, even if it shafts the consumer.


----------



## Majorpayne (Sep 2, 2013)

tl;dr


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 2, 2013)

Is there a casting flaw on that transfer Randy?

View attachment 312760


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

Majorpayne said:


> tl;dr



Same here.......I'm right tickled with those saws. 

BTW there is more than just a data cable to the diagnostic unit......I don't know what the box does, but there is one between the saw and the 'puter.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> Is there a casting flaw on that transfer Randy?
> 
> View attachment 312760



That's just where my diamond stone never touched. It still has the "factory finish" there.


----------



## MarkEagleUSA (Sep 2, 2013)

zogger said:


> I will ask the owners here, NOT the dealers and builders, just individual saw owners/operators:
> 
> Would YOU have preferred to have a data cable and access software for analysis included with your saw purchase, as part of a normal toolset, such as the included scrench? Given that a data cable really does only cost around two bucks (plenty of examples of other cheap datacables out there like with cellphones) and that once a master is made a stamped DVD is actually less than a dollar in cost, do you think it would have been better to have a set included with your expensive saw purchase, or do you think you are just too stupid to be able to plug in a cable and spin up a disc on your home computer, and it is much better and more convenient to have to tote it in to the dealer so he can mumble something about some expensive parts, mysterious scary computerized stuff, and bench time at 50-80 an hour, plus driving back and forth to a shop most likely twice?
> 
> Which do you non shop owners prefer?


I think it should be made available at a reasonable cost to purchasers of the saws, but not necessarily be included in the box. And certainly, all dealers should have it and the training to use it.

Here's the problem... not everyone has a laptop that can be brought to the saw. Include the cable and software, and someone will undoubtedly try to read their saw in the living room. There's plenty of other things that can go wrong if placed in the wrong hands as well.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

MarkEagleUSA said:


> I think it should be made available at a reasonable cost to purchasers of the saws, but not necessarily be included in the box. And certainly, all dealers should have it and the training to use it.
> 
> Here's the problem... not everyone has a laptop that can be brought to the saw. Include the cable and software, and someone will undoubtedly try to read their saw in the living room. There's plenty of other things that can go wrong if placed in the wrong hands as well.



He's another thing to consider. That equipment is less than 300.00. Remember that when your dealer tells you it ain't worth him having it.

Now if it was a Stihl we were talking about, the Stihl gestapo would shut me down for having it....


----------



## SawTroll (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> He's another thing to consider. That equipment is less than 300.00. Remember that when your dealer tells you it ain't worth him having it.
> 
> Now if it was a Stihl we were talking about, the Stihl gestapo would shut me down for having it....



:agree2:,on both accounts!


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 2, 2013)

I'm a little surprised the strategically placed Stihl Gestapo customs officer allowed that beautifully ported Swedish 550xp over the border into Deutschland.
Glad to hear that it made it ok though. He's in for a real treat.
I know can hardly wait to get mine back from you Randy. 

Do you think that "Old" 346OE of mine will keep up with new 550 both being ported?
Also, I'm going to box up that 390 today and send it your way.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> I'm a little surprised the strategically placed Stihl Gestapo customs officer allowed that beautifully ported Swedish 550xp over the border into Deutschland.
> Glad to hear that it made it ok though. He's in for a real treat.
> I know can hardly wait to get mine back from you Randy.
> 
> ...



Yours is done. Do you want me to ship it tomorrow? 

The OE and the NE both run very well once ported.....


----------



## SierraWoodsman (Sep 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yours is done. Do you want me to ship it tomorrow?
> 
> The OE and the NE both run very well once ported.....



If it's only going to be a short while, I'll wait for the 372 as well.
That way you can ship them all back together as a family in the factory
ported "Coleman Cooler".
I've still got the 562 to get me by for firewood chores until then.


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 2, 2013)

SierraWoodsman said:


> If it's only going to be a short while, I'll wait for the 372 as well.
> That way you can ship them all back together as a family in the factory
> ported "Coleman Cooler".
> I've still got the 562 to get me by for firewood chores until then.



It won't be too long......your saws are up now.


----------



## TK (Sep 3, 2013)

You make any vids of these 550's with 24" bars?


----------



## Mastermind (Sep 3, 2013)

TK said:


> You make any vids of these 550's with 24" bars?



Nope. I've never tried a 24 on one.


----------



## TK (Sep 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Nope. I've never tried a 24 on one.



Oh, ok.


----------



## hqv (Sep 3, 2013)

Pardon, hard to find. 

Where is common air leaks in 550xp? 

:msp_tongue:


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 3, 2013)

They're not twins guys... one's an XPG:msp_ohmy:


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2013)

SS Sniper said:


> They're not twins guys... one's an XPG:msp_ohmy:



They're maternal twins not identical.


----------



## SS Sniper (Sep 3, 2013)

Do you mean "fraternal"?


----------



## KenJax Tree (Sep 3, 2013)

SS Sniper said:


> Do you mean "fraternal"?



Yup. Brain fart


----------



## TK (Sep 3, 2013)

KenJax Tree said:


> Yup. Brain fart



I had one of those today, randy witnessed it LOL


----------



## TK (Sep 4, 2013)

SS Sniper said:


> They're not twins guys... one's an XPG:msp_ohmy:



They can still be twins, just because one's a little heavier than the other doesn't make a difference...... So what if it stays a little warmer in the wintertime :msp_biggrin:


----------

